# Seasoning/marinade for lamb loin chops?



## bgaviator (Apr 29, 2020)

I’ve seen our Kroger carrying lamb loin chops lately. What’s the best way to grill these?  Also, is there a good rub or marinade to use?  I have all kinds of bbq rubs from Meat Church and others. But I was also thinking Cavenders Greek could possibly be good, right?  Or would a marinade of some kind be better?  Looking for any and all suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 29, 2020)

This Lamb Marinade is used in Upstate NY for a yearly competition. It's typically used on chunks of Leg or Shoulder, then Skewed and Grilled. It is sold as a Sandwich but great on Chops or Roasts...JJ

*Spiedie Marinade/Sauce*

1/2Cup Olive Oil
2Cup Red Wine Vinegar
1/2Cup Worcestershire
2T Minced Garlic
1/2tsp Dry Basil
1tsp Dry Oregano
2tsp Dry Parsley
1/2tsp Gran. Garlic
1tsp Gran Onion
1/2tsp Red Pepper Flake
1T Salt
1T Sugar
2tsp Black Pepper
1Cup Red Wine

Combine all, Mix well and Divide in half to use for Marinade and Sandwich Sauce.

Makes about 3Cups total.

Cut 4-5Lbs Meat, any, in 1 inch cubes. Add 1/2 the Marinade/Sauce and Marinate for at least 24 hours or up to 3 days.

Place on Skewers and Grill to desired doneness.

Serve on Italian Bread with additional Sauce.


----------



## ozzz (Apr 29, 2020)

Sounds like a nice marinade JJ. I will have try it the next time I do lamb. 
LIKE


----------



## forktender (May 4, 2020)

Olive oil, black or white pepper, salt, lots of crushed garlic, lemon juice and bruised fresh rosemary, oregano and thyme. I grew up with a lot of Portagee cattle ranchers and whenever they cooked a whole lamb there were buckets of this poured over and mopped over the lambs while they were cooking on the spit over an oak wood fire pit.
It's some good stuff, lamb roasted on a rotatory over oak wood swimming in this marinade is as good as it gets. 

Dan


----------

